# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  حرز  الامام الرضا عليه السلام انقذ حياتي

## الــــنـــاري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كنت قادما من الرياض ومعي أخي وإثنان من أصدقائه بعد أن إنتهوا من إجراءات

التسجيل في جامعة الملك سعود وكنت قد تطوعت للتوصيلهم إلى الرياض بحكم معرفتي

لطرقات المدينة.

في أثنا عودتنا زدت من السرعة إلى أن وصلت السرعة إلى 180 كلم وكان الجو شديد

الحرارة وليس في السيارة قطرة ماء فجأءة إنفجر الإطار الأمامي وأنا بتلك السرعة الرهيبة

مباشرة تذكرت قاعدة أبعد قدمك عن المكابح ولكن السيارة أخذت تميل إلى اليمين وإلى اليسار

وأنا أكاد أفقد السيطرة عليها , وسمعت صراخ من كان معي في السيارة وأحدهم أخذ يتشهد

فأعطاني ذلك قوة أكبر لإن أرواحهم أمانة في عنقي فوضعت كل قوتي في الدركسوون 

والحمد لله رب العالمين خرجت من كارثة كادت أن تقع لي ولثلاثة في ريعان شبابهم

توقفت السيارة ورفض المارة الوقوف للمساعدة بفعل الجو الملتهب حتى دوريات أمن

الطرق لم يساعدنا ....... المهم من القصة يا أعزائي بعد عناء طويل وصلنا للمنزل

في اليوم التالي تلقيت أتصال من أختي وكلمتني بنبرة مليئة بالفزع والإندهاش .

ظننت أنها في بادئ الأمر سمعت بما جرى لي ولكنها لم تسمع بالخبر ... قالت:

أخي ما علاقتك بالإمام الرضا عليه السلام ؟

قلت : كيف يعني هو إمامي وحبيب قلبي .

قالت : لا .. يعني هل تقرأ أدعيته أو دائما تحرص على حضور مناسباته ؟

قلت : في الحقيقة . دائما أحمل حرز الإمام الرضا عليه السلام في جيبي

وكثيرا ما أقرأه .

قالت : إذن هذا هو السبب.

قلت : سبب ماذا ؟ 

قالت : رأيت في المنام البارحة... رجل له هيبة عظيمة في يده خريطه , فتحها أمامي

وقال لي تعالي يا ###### (ناداني بإسمي)لم يخبرني أحد لكني عرفت أنه الإمام الرضا

عليه السلام ..أقتربت من الخريطة وقال أرئيتي هذا الشارع 

قالت أختي : نعم .

قال الإمام الرضا عليه السلام : هنا كان سيموت أخووك ##### لولا رحمة الله .

وصحت أختي من النووم فزعة وزاد فزعها لما عرفت أنه فعلا كاد أن يقع لي حادث

على شارع الرياض الدمام في اليوم الذي سبق هذا الحلم .

وفي الحقيقة كان شعوري أنا في قمة الحيرة وإستغرقت في تفكير عميق كنت سأكون في عداد

الأموات لولا رحمة الله تعالى ومن ثم حرز ذلك الإمام الطاهر .. الإمام علي ابن موسى الرضا

عليه وعلى آبائه وأبنائه الصلاة والسلام. 
وصلتني على الايميل فحبيت انقلها لكم

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*
*سلمت يمناك ع النقل* 
*يعطيك الله العافيه*

----------


## نجمة بلا قمر

سلمت يداك على الطرح

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

تحياتي

نجمة بلا قمر

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

السلام عليك ياغريب طوس

قصه يقشعر الجسد عند قراءتها

ولكني لا أستغرب وجود آل البيت بالقرب من أحبتهم

أحسنت أخي لنقل الكرامه

موفق بعون الله

----------


## خادمة الزهراء ع

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
جزاك الله اخي على النقل

ماخاب من تمسك بهم ساداتي

حشرنا الله واياكم معهم يوم القيامه

----------


## ام باسم

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
جزاك الله اخي علىالنقل
ماخاب من تمسك بهم ساداتي
حشرنا الله واياكم معهم يومالقيامه

----------


## نور الهدى

*الله يعطيك العافية* 

*وعساك على القوة* 


*وما خاب من تمسك بهم* 

*وهذا هو عهدنا بهم* 

*وصلى الله على محمد وال بيته الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورني اخواني اخواتي على المرور

----------


## بيسان

ياااااااااااااااااااااااالله

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد

اه الله يووفقك يااااخوي

بجد خليتني ارتعش 

تسلم والله يرحم والديك 

وبالتوفيق

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد*

*مشكور ياعزيزي  على النقل* 

*وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك* 

*اللهم  يسر لنا زيارة مولانا الامام الرضا*

*عليه وعلى آبائه السلام* 

*مع كل المودة والاحترام*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورة اختي بيسان على المرور والرد
وفقك الله لكل خير وزيارة آل البيت

مشكرو اخوي محمود على الرد
وفقك الله لكل خير وزيارة آل البيت
في الدنيا والاخرة

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يسلمو خوي على النقل 
سلام الله عليك ياامامي وحبييبي علي بن موسى الرضا

----------


## ذو الجناح

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
سلمت يمناك ع النقل 
يعطيك الله العافيه

----------


## أمل الظهور

اللهم صل على محمد وآله

الحمد لله على سلامته 

ماخاب من تمسك بهم 

مشكور 

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## وعود

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كنت قادما من الرياض ومعي أخي وإثنان من أصدقائه بعد أن إنتهوا من إجراءات
التسجيل في جامعة الملك سعود وكنت قد تطوعت للتوصيلهم إلى الرياض بحكم معرفتي 
لطرقات المدينة.
في أثنا عودتنا زدت من السرعة إلى أن وصلت السرعة إلى 180 كلم وكان الجو شديد
الحرارة وليس في السيارة قطرة ماء فجأءة إنفجر الإطار الأمامي وأنا بتلك السرعة الرهيبة

مباشرة تذكرت قاعدة أبعد قدمك عن المكابح ولكن السيارة أخذت تميل إلى 
اليمين وإلى اليسار
وأنا أكاد أفقد السيطرة عليها , وسمعت صراخ من كان معي في السيارة 
وأحدهم أخذ يتشهد
فأعطاني ذلك قوة أكبر لإن أرواحهم أمانة في عنقي فوضعت كل قوتي في 
الدركسوون
والحمد لله رب العالمين خرجت من كارثة كادت أن تقع لي ولثلاثة في 
ريعان شبابهم

توقفت السيارة ورفض المارة الوقوف للمساعدة بفعل الجو الملتهب حتى 
دوريات أمن
الطرق لم يساعدنا ....... المهم من
القصة يا أعزائي بعد عناء طويل وصلنا للمنزل

في اليوم التالي تلقيت أتصال من أختي وكلمتني بنبرة مليئة بالفزع 
والإندهاش .

ظننت أنها في بادئ الأمر سمعت بما جرى لي ولكنها لم تسمع بالخبر 
قالت:
أخي ما علاقتك بالإمام الرضا عليه السلام ؟

قلت : كيف يعني هو إمامي وحبيب قلبي .

قالت : لا يعني هل تقرأ أدعيته أو دائما تحرص على حضور مناسباته ؟

قلت : في الحقيقة . دائما أحمل حرز الإمام الرضا عليه السلام في جيبي وكثيرا ما أقرأه .

قالت : إذن هذا هو السبب.

قلت : سبب ماذا ؟

قالت : رأيت في المنام البارحة... رجل له هيبة عظيمة في يده خريطه , 
فتحها أمامي

وقال لي تعالي يا ###### (ناداني بإسمي)لم يخبرني أحد لكني عرفت أنه 
الإمام الرضا عليه السلام ..أقتربت من الخريطة وقال أرئيتي هذا الشارع

قالت أختي : نعم .

قال الإمام الرضا عليه السلام : هنا كان سيموت أخووك ##### لولا رحمة الله .

وصحت أختي من النووم فزعة وزاد
فزعها لما عرفت أنه فعلا كاد أن يقع لي حادث
على شارع الرياض الدمام في اليوم الذي سبق هذا الحلم .
وفي الحقيقة كان شعوري أنا في قمة الحيرة وإستغرقت في تفكير عميق كنت سأكون في عداد 
الأموات لولا رحمة الله تعالى ومن ثم حرز ذلك الإمام الطاهر .. الإمام 
علي ابن موسى الرضا
عليه وعلى آبائه وأبنائه الصلاة والسلام
منقول

----------


## نور الهدايه

القصه موثره جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

السلام *الإمام علي بن موسى الرضا (علي السلام)*


*الله يعطيك العافيه  يااخي وعود*

----------


## وعود

*الله يعافيك أخي نور الهداية ومشكور على المرور...*

----------


## هبة السماء

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
قصه مؤثره
السلام عليك يا أمامي علي ابن موسى الرضا ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكوريــــــــن

----------


## زهرة القلوب

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

لعن الله الشاك فيهم 

مشكوره

----------


## وعود

*مشكورين على كرم المرور هبة السماء ، زهرة القلوب*
*الله يعطيكم العافية*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يسلمووو وعود
الموضوع مكرر أتمنى من الاداره أو مشرفي قسم الكرامات ذمجه
http://www.alnassrah.com/vb/showthread.php?t=19514
موفقين

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تم دمج الموضوعين .. 

شكرا لك خيتو شمووع على التنبية ..

كل المودة

----------


## سمات

.....مشكووور للنقل ..

..ويعطيك ربي الف عافيه ...

----------


## ولد ملك

مشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور

----------


## الــــنـــاري

اشكركم جميعاً اخواني واخواتي اعضاء المنتدى الحبيب 
على المرور الكريم ولا حرمنا الله من طلاتكم الكريمة
تحياتي اخوكم الناري

----------


## المهدوية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كنت قادما من الرياض ومعي أخي وإثنان من أصدقائه بعد أن إنتهوا من إجراءات
التسجيل في جامعة الملك سعود وكنت قد تطوعت للتوصيلهم إلى الرياض بحكم معرفتي 
لطرقات المدينة.
في أثنا عودتنا زدت من السرعة إلى أن وصلت السرعة إلى 180 كلم وكان الجو شديد
الحرارة وليس في السيارة قطرة ماء فجأءة إنفجر الإطار الأمامي وأنا بتلك السرعة الرهيبة
مباشرة تذكرت قاعدة أبعد قدمك عن المكابح ولكن السيارة أخذت تميل إلى 
اليمين وإلى اليسار
وأنا أكاد أفقد السيطرة عليها , وسمعت صراخ من كان معي في السيارة 
وأحدهم أخذ يتشهد
فأعطاني ذلك قوة أكبر لإن أرواحهم أمانة في عنقي فوضعت كل قوتي في 
الدركسوون
والحمد لله رب العالمين خرجت من كارثة كادت أن تقع لي ولثلاثة في 
ريعان شبابهم
توقفت السيارة ورفض المارة الوقوف للمساعدة بفعل الجو الملتهب حتى 
دوريات أمن
الطرق لم يساعدنا ........ المهم من
القصة يا أعزائي بعد عناء طويل وصلنا للمنزل
في اليوم التالي تلقيت أتصال من أختي وكلمتني بنبرة مليئة بالفزع 
والإندهاش .
ظننت أنها في بادئ الأمر سمعت بما جرى لي ولكنها لم تسمع بالخبر ... 
قالت:
أخي ما علاقتك بالإمام الرضا عليه السلام ؟
قلت : كيف يعني هو إمامي وحبيب قلبي .
قالت : لا .. يعني هل تقرأ أدعيته أو دائما تحرص على حضور مناسباته ؟
قلت : في الحقيقة . دائما أحمل حرز الإمام الرضا عليه السلام في جيبي وكثيرا ما أقرأه .
قالت : إذن هذا هو السبب.
قلت : سبب ماذا ؟
قالت : رأيت في المنام البارحة... رجل له هيبة عظيمة في يده خريطه , 
فتحها أمامي
وقال لي تعالي يا ###### (ناداني بإسمي)لم يخبرني أحد لكني عرفت أنه 
الإمام الرضا عليه السلام ..أقتربت من الخريطة وقال أرئيتي هذا الشارع
قالت أختي : نعم .
قال الإمام الرضا عليه السلام : هنا كان سيموت أخووك ##### لولا رحمة الله .
وصحت أختي من النووم فزعة وزاد
فزعها لما عرفت أنه فعلا كاد أن يقع لي حادث
على شارع الرياض الدمام في اليوم الذي سبق هذا الحلم .
وفي الحقيقة كان شعوري أنا في قمة الحيرة وإستغرقت في تفكير عميق كنت سأكون في عداد 
الأموات لولا رحمة الله تعالى ومن ثم حرز ذلك الإمام الطاهر .. 
الإمام علي ابن موسى الرضا
عليه وعلى آبائه وأبنائه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## شذى الزهراء

السلام على غريب الغرباء ..علي بن موسى الرضا ..

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرج قائم ال محمد ..

 مشكورة اختي ..

----------


## سيناريو

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد 
السلام عليك ياغريب طوس امامي وسيدي علي ابن موسى الرضا (ع)
مشكوره على الطرح  خيتوووو

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

السلام عليك يامولاي يا ضامن الجنه
السلام عليك يا شمس الشموس وانيس النفوس 
اسلام عليك يا غريب طوس


بارك  الله لك على هذا النقل

دمتـــ بود

----------


## دانة البحرين

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

مشكور على النقل
الموضوووووووع

----------


## بو مخباط

اللهم صلي على محمد والي محمد
اللهم زدا تمسكنا بهم يا الله             


 يعطيك العافية                حمد الله على سلامتك

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورين جميعا 
على المرووووور
احلوووووووووو
لاعدمنااااااااااااكم
يااااااااااااااااااااارب
تحيااااااااااااااااااااتي
لكم اخوووووكم
الــــــــنـــــــاري

----------


## طيف الأمل

*اللهم صلي على محمد**وآل محمد**السلام عليك يا  أنيس النفوس* 
*ويا شمس الشموس* 
*السلام عليك  يا غريب طوس*


لا عجب من كرامات أهل بيت محمد ((ع ))

----------


## ام الحلوين

ا
للهم صلى على محمد وال محمد
السلام على غريب خريسان وضامن الجنان
مشكور اخوي الناري والله يعطيك الف عافيه
قصه يقشعر الجسد عند قراءتها
امنا من لجاء اليكم سادتي ماخاب من توسل بكم

----------


## dreams

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
الله يعطيك العافيه  والله يوفقك لخدمة اهل البيت  عليهم السلام
اللهم صلى على محمد  وال محمد

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكروين جميعا على المرور 
المتالق والرائع لاعدمناكم يارب
تمنياتي لجميع بالتوفيق

----------


## مواهب

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
الف شكر ع نقلك..

----------


## أسرار الليل

سلمت يمناك على الطرح وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## أخت القمر

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

الحمدلله ....

يسلمو ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## طفلة

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد.
الله يعطيك العافية.

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكروين جميعاً على المرور
المتالق لاعدمناكم يارب
دمتم بحفظ الباري
تحياتي لكم اخوكم 
الــنــاري

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الْسَّلامٌ عَلَيٌكٌمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ الله وَبَرَكَاتٌهٌ* 

*كنت قادما من الرياض ومعي أخي وإثنان من أصدقائه بعد أناانتهوا من اجراءات*
*التسجيل في جامعة الملك سعود وكنت قد تطوعت للتوصيلهم إلى الرياض بحكم معرفتي* 
*لطرقات المدينة.* 
*في أثنا عودتنا زدت من السرعة إلى أن وصلت السرعة إلى 180 كلم وكان الجو شديد*
*الحرارة وليس في السيارة قطرة ماء فجأءة إنفجر الإطار الأمامي وأنا بتلك السرعة الرهيبة* 


*مباشرة تذكرت قاعدة أبعد قدمك عن المكابح ولكن السيارة أخذت تميل إلى* 
*اليمين وإلى اليسار*
*>>*
*وأنا أكاد أفقد السيطرة عليها , وسمعت صراخ من كان معي في السيارة* 
*>>وأحدهم أخذ يتشهد*
*>>*
*فأعطاني ذلك قوة أكبر لإن أرواحهم أمانة في عنقي فوضعت كل قوتي في* 
*>>الدركسوون*
*>>*
*والحمد لله رب العالمين خرجت من كارثة كادت أن تقع لي ولثلاثة في* 
*>>ريعان شبابهم* 
*توقفت السيارة ورفض المارة الوقوف للمساعدة بفعل الجو الملتهب حتى* 
*دوريات أمن*
*الطرق لم يساعدونا ....... المهم من*
*>>القصة يا أعزائي بعد عناء طويل وصلنا للمنزل*
*في اليوم التالي تلقيت أتصال من أختي وكلمتني بنبرة مليئة بالفزع* 
*والإندهاش .*
*ظننت أنها في بادئ الأمر سمعت بما جرى لي ولكنها لم تسمع بالخبر ...* 
*>>قالت:*
*أخي ما علاقتك بالإمام الرضا عليه السلام ؟*
*قلت : كيف يعني هو إمامي وحبيب قلبي .* 
*قالت : لا .. يعني هل تقرأ أدعيته أو دائما تحرص على حضور مناسباته ؟* 
*قلت : في الحقيقة . دائما أحمل حرز الإمام الرضا عليه السلام في جيبي وكثيرا ما أقرأه .*
*قالت : إذن هذا هو السبب.*
*قلت : سبب ماذا ؟*
*قالت : رأيت في المنام البارحة... رجل له هيبة عظيمة في يده خريطه ,* 
*فتحها أمامي*
*وقال لي تعالي يا ###### (ناداني باسمي)لم يخبرني أحد لكني عرفت أنه* 
*الإمام الرضا عليه السلام ..أقتربت من الخريطة وقال أرئيتي هذا الشارع*
*قالت أختي : نعم .* 
*قال الإمام الرضا عليه السلام : هنا كان سيموت أخووك ##### لولا رحمة الله .*  
*وصحت أختي من النووم فزعة وزاد*
*فزعها لما عرفت أنه فعلا كاد أن يقع لي حادث*
*على شارع الرياض الدمام في اليوم الذي سبق هذا الحلم .*
*وفي الحقيقة كان شعوري أنا في قمة الحيرة وإستغرقت في تفكير عميق كنت سأكون في عداد* 
*الأموات لولا رحمة الله تعالى ومن ثم حرز ذلك الإمام الطاهر .. الإمام* 
*علي ابن موسى الرضا*
*عليه وعلى آبائه وأبنائه الصلاة والسلام*
*.*
*اللهم أسألك بحق الإمام علي بن موسى الرضا وآله الطيبين الطاهرين* 
*اسلك بي صراطهم المستقيم واجعلني معهم في كل هدى ونعيم*  
*لعن الله الشاكين والمشككين فيهم( صلوات الله عليهم أجمعين)* 
*منقول*

----------


## SMASTAQ

هنيئا لك بولاية امير المؤمنين ولفخري اني محب لعلي وابناء علي وان كان حبهم نار فلتحترق روحي وجسدي بحبهم هم النور هم الصراط المستقيم

 ثبتنا الله على محبتهم وولايتهم ولعن الله اعدائهم الى قيام يوم الدين

----------


## ورده محمديه

مشكور أخوي على المرور 
حوائج مقضيه بجاه غريب الغرباء

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد 


سلام الله على علي وعلى اولاد علي عليهم السلام 


الله يعطيك العافية اخية

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على انيس النفوس وشمس الشموس الساكن بطوس علي بن موسى الرضا عليه السلام*
*اللهم العن الشاك فيهم والعن ظالمهم الى يوم الدين*
*رزقنا الله وإياكم في الدنيا زيارته وفي الاخرة شفاعته*
*وهنيئاً لهذا الشاب هذه الكرامة المباركة*

*شكرااا اختي ورده ع النقل الرائع*
*الله يعطيج الف عاافيه*
*دمتي بود*

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد


يا موالي الأطهار ,, يا سائل عن الجنان 

يا راغب بالأنهار

السلام عليكـ يا غريب الغرباء, يا ضامن الجنات


اضمن لي الفوز والرضا


أكون لك من الزوار 


اللهمـ بلغنا زيارته وشفاعته  


الله يعطيكم الف عافيه 

ورحم الله والديكم

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورين على التوجد الطيب
ورزقنا الله  و اياكم في الدنيا زيارته وفي الآخرة شفاعته

----------

